# RV Windows, screen and awning



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I am looking for the locking handle and metal strip that goes on RV sliding windows, anyone know where to get these things? Also looking for a screen door, that goes over the coach entrance door, as the one on our Rockwood is missing. Also any ideas where we can buy an awning (about 4.5 mtr) as again ours is missing... Would like to get maybe used but good because of cost, but in saying that we don't know how much a new one would be. Is it better to buy an American type awning or a european one?
many thanks
Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Try ABP accessories (www.american-motorhomes.co.uk-----or is it .com?)
They're very good, if not exactly cheap and Paul Rees who owns it is quite a helpfull chap. Ordered me a new awning from the States when a gale destroyed mine and he was happy to spend time on the phone explaining tips for fitting. Finished the call with 'if you need any more advise when you come to fit, please dont hesitate to call'.
Can't say fairer than that can you?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks zaskar
I looked on the website and it seems they have everything I don't need and none of what I do!!!!
I'll try and get around to calling and asking them.
Many thanks again
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *kands*. Perhaps the only source for those items will be from the US. That is where they would be sourced from in the first place. Try > Camping World < or > RV Catalogue < or do a search. There are lot's around. :wink:


----------

